# DIY lamination?



## Karma Cat (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm planning on printing out images and make them into stickers for my cube, only problem is that I don't have access to lamination plastic. Are there any alternatives? Like putting glue on both sides and letting dry to make a protective surface or something?


----------



## josmil1 (Dec 20, 2009)

why not just buy them from cubesmith.com its really cheap and you would probably spend less


----------



## Muesli (Dec 20, 2009)

josmil1 said:


> why not just buy them from cubesmith.com its really cheap and you would probably spend less


He's making custom stickers. Read the question.

OT: I can't think of a decent way. I think getting some laminate plastic is the way forward.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 20, 2009)

josmil1 said:


> why not just buy them from cubesmith.com its really cheap and you would probably spend less



He said Images, so I think he means pictures or something...


----------



## Novriil (Dec 20, 2009)

Put transparent tape on it?

Maybe it will work.


----------



## zevipa (Dec 20, 2009)

two words: Dr-sticker


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 20, 2009)

I work in a print and copy shop. We do small laminations. I would suggest looking one up in your local phone book. It's at least worth a try.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 21, 2009)

A place like Kinkos will probably laminate stuff for you. If not, try checking a local craft store. Maybe the scrapbooking section?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 21, 2009)

When I made custom stickers, I covered them in mailing tape to protect them. It worked well. You just have to be a little careful because they tend to peel.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried this once upon a time. But I just took the clear fat mailing tap and placed them on there, cut them out and left some extra so I could roll the type around the edge to the other side. Then I stuck em to the cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought of this. method
Print out a paper of the stickers.
On the side with the colors, put one sided-sticky tape on it. Gives a nice look.
On the other side, put DOUBLE sided tape.
Cut, put on, done.


----------

